# Utah Snows



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Me n the fellers had us a pretty awesome morning today. Allot of work getting into and set up where we needed to be with all the water and mud. Our efforts were handsomely rewarded with a top notch Utah Snow goose hunt.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow!! Nice!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

That is the best decorated no trespassing sign I've ever seen!

There is nothing more rewarding than a pile of Snows.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

HOLY CRAP, that is awesome! Love the blue and the ross!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What brand magazine extender is that?


-DallanC


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> HOLY CRAP, that is awesome! Love the blue and the ross!


We killed 4 Ross 1 of which was banded. They actually decoyed really well today.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

DallanC said:


> What brand magazine extender is that?
> 
> -DallanC


Im not really sure. I bought it used from a friend several years back. Sorry man!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang!:shock::shock::shock: Most of us would just like to kill a Utah snow goose and here you are killing the two ultimate Utah white goose hunt trophy's with an eagle head and a banded ross, nice job gentlemen!!!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice! Better eating than the "sky carp" brand.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Managed to get a few more this morning. There were actually allot more birds flying around today. Unfortunately unlike yesterday we had no wind which seemed to keep all the birds way high.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Those snows sure are fun to shoot. Good work taking time to take a good picture.


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome hunt! Would never guess that is Utah. Not to side track to far what model Sitka jacket is that

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

amrich17 said:


> Awesome hunt! Would never guess that is Utah. Not to side track to far what model Sitka jacket is that
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Pantenal Parka.


----------

